# best time to water?



## bznuts (Apr 4, 2008)

i have some 3 week old seedlings that are doing well. i know how important the _amount _of water is that the plant recieves, but i was wondering if there actually is a benifit to watering at a certain _time_? would they prefer just after a long day of sun, or first thing in the moring? ...or does it even matter?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just whenever the soil gets dry... Do the 1 inch rule!


----------



## bznuts (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks but i was wondering if the plants would rather be watered in the morning, at night, or in the middle of the day?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

You should water in the "morning" or whenever you turn the lights on (depending on how you have your lights timed this could be at any time of the day)


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

i waterd at night, so the temps and lights wouldnt evaporate the water leaving behind extra nutes, idk whatts best tho, i also was trying to create purple, with colder temps...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning is the best


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

> Morning is the best


how do you know?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

Because that's what the experts recommend.


----------



## bznuts (Apr 4, 2008)

this is the "outdoor" section fellas. No "lights" on my set up. ???


----------



## Hick (Apr 4, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Because that's what the experts recommend.


 hee hee.. I've always watered in the evening, too. Pretty much for the same reasons HB stated.
  I just did a quick "google", to see what came up. Looked like about a 50/50 split..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 4, 2008)

Morning  my theory is that ... wait for it ... if you water in the morning the plant has the full day to utilize the food, whereas if you feed in the evening it does not.

it also means my soil *does* get enough heat to dry out so as not to have soggy medium overnight.

You're never gonna leave me alone are ya Hick ?


----------



## bznuts (Apr 4, 2008)

nice. thanks guys


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 4, 2008)

Yo Ho bznuts,

   I am a bit of a botanist so to speak. I love horticulture, and growing exotics is one of my bags. I have both a small hothouse and a fair greenhouse. In all my years of learning and growing, I was taught that you really shouldn't water at night as that might set you up for root problems, basically they say water during early am hours. Watering lawns is a good example, you do it at an optimal time in the morning. But also remember that it rains whenever.
 I guess I would advise early am if your grow is outdoors, and at the beginning of your light cycle if you are doing indoors.  Just my $0.02

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bznuts (Apr 4, 2008)

hey thanks king!


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Because that's what the experts recommend.


and who are these experts runbyhemp? im not botanist either. What kind of root problems kk?, I could see the soil temperature dropping since its wet in all and dark, but if you grow indoors, this really isnt a problem since your temps should be stable, but growing OD it sure could be. I wouldnt water my lawn @ night and probably neither my mary jane....


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Morning if you water in the morning the plant has the full day to utilize the food,


so your saying a plant wont utilize its food @ night? 





> whereas if you feed in the evening it does not.


 How not? Who says?



> it also means my soil *does* get enough heat to dry out so as not to have soggy medium overnight.


my medium has alll 12 freakin hours to dry out with out being soaked during the light schedule.... as you water during the light schedule, which maby not even enough time to completely dry it out.:ignore:


			
				HICK said:
			
		

> Pretty much for the same reasons HB stated.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 5, 2008)

Im an evening believer also. Im on hicks side lol. But i can see both sides.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 5, 2008)

> [so your saying a plant wont utilize its food @ night?



A plants metabolism slows down at night. A plant needs light to photosynthesise. 



> as you water during the light schedule, which maby not even enough time to completely dry it out.



Sorry mate, this statement makes no sense to me. Watering in the morning means that my medium has sufficient time to dry out. Waterlogged medium can result in root problems as KK said. It also causes mould.


----------



## karmacat (Apr 5, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Watering in the morning means that my medium has sufficient time to dry out. Waterlogged medium can result in root problems as KK said. It also causes mould.



Would of been my reply as well.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2008)

I grow outside and feed in the morning BEFORE the sun rises, when the sun is up and photosynthesis starts the plant feeds slowly then when the sun has peaked the plant has been fed and can use all it has gained for growth, as mentioned earlier, different people have different methods, just do it how you feel comfortable with.


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, this statement makes no sense to me.


this makes no sense to me 





			
				runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Watering in the morning means that my medium has sufficient time to dry out. Waterlogged medium can result in root problems as KK said. It also causes mould.


ok then so *12 hours of light without being waterd during that time, isnt sufficient enought to dry it out? and will create mold ?? *

My medium has the 12 full hours to dry out without being waterd during that time + it  probably starts when lights are off. Lets say our lights go *7am-7pm*, lights flip on, drying starting 7 am. 

Yours is watered during that 12 hour light sched, so yours doenst get the full 12 because the medium is watered during that 12 hour time....  *7am* lights flip on, you water, now your soil is much more wet than mine is at this point, and has the same amount of time to dry....... 

does this make sence?? If not, I cant freaking explain what I mean pretty sure my soil wont mold,  im not on a permanent schedule, where my plants get water no matter what, every single day. I water when they need it, which *is* everday pretty much. which is 1 gallon + nutes, with 1 cup of run off in 5 gallon containers. Mine were heavy feeders...


----------



## bznuts (Apr 5, 2008)

wow thanks for all the input. i guess i will fiddle around with my watering times, perhaps even doing some sort of experiment


----------



## headband (Apr 5, 2008)

yea, if OD i would water before the hot part of the day, either early morning, or after the hottest part in the day, cus at night critters and molds could appear, *mold should never be a problem, if your watering correctly*. but indoors, bugs arnt a problem, neither is mold if you dont over water...


----------



## Doja (Apr 5, 2008)

i would agree morning the best because so far i have been doing it and never had problems and the plants love it. but if your in containers some times two times is necessary because of weather. i try to not water at night if in containers because the water will just sit there. 
just my opinion.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

should watering be once a day only?


----------

